# lab/great Dane mix needs home..located in DE



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Dane/Lab*

I sent Alika an email to be sure to contac:t the police, shelters, vets, to post on Craigslist, FidoFinder, Petharbor, etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alika*

Alika

Be sure to check here, too!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorrry if I confused you that was my email addy! My friend did all that, it's been 2 weeks or more since she's found him. He had no collar/microchip. Now he just needs a forever home!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping up..still needs a home 
Try this for a pic.. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....265823116811294.64904.100001508242895&type=3


----------

